# Wrapping - oil - bathing



## monica.cb (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi everyone who wraps his malt. 
Two months ago I started to wrap my dog in oil again (before I did it with a conditioner... but the results weren´t great). Now I´ve got a big problem. I am not able to wash off oil completely from the coat. I´m using All System Professional whitening/brightening shampoo which should be the best for this (and two of my friends use it and it works for them... with the same oil I´m using). Today I ended with bathing my dog three times with this shampoo and two times with another (milder) shampoo. The coat si still oily... and we´re going to the show on Sunday. I really don´t know what to do... with what to bath...?
I have started a new bottle of that shampoo... so I have just started thinking it´s a bad piece.
I forgot to tell I´m using Pure Paws oil.

Is there anyone who can help me? :bysmilie:


----------



## pristinemalt (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE (Monica.cb @ Sep 20 2009, 04:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831967


> Hi everyone who wraps his malt.
> Two months ago I started to wrap my dog in oil again (before I did it with a conditioner... but the results weren´t great). Now I´ve got a big problem. I am not able to wash off oil completely from the coat. I´m using All System Professional whitening/brightening shampoo which should be the best for this (and two of my friends use it and it works for them... with the same oil I´m using). Today I ended with bathing my dog three times with this shampoo and two times with another (milder) shampoo. The coat si still oily... and we´re going to the show on Sunday. I really don´t know what to do... with what to bath...?
> I have started a new bottle of that shampoo... so I have just started thinking it´s a bad piece.
> I forgot to tell I´m using Pure Paws oil.
> ...


I typically using a clarifying shampoo ( ION clarifying shampoo at Sally's) to get everything off the coat than rinse off clarifying shampoo than shampoo again. This would make for a cleaner coat. I use coat handler but do rotate between different shampoos at every bath but always do a clarifying shampoo to make sure the oil is completely off for a show. Hope this helps


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

All i can say is OH MY!!!! Sure hope you find some help that would be awful for oil to be on awhile malt coat i would think.

Good Luck  

spoiledmaltese.comHelpSearchMembersCalendarLive ChatGalleryBlogs 
More Search Options 
[X]My Assistant

Loading. Please Wait... 
Site Message (Message will auto close in 2 seconds)
Logged in as: Sugarbaby ( Log Out )My Controls · View New Posts · My Assistant · My Friends · 0 New Messages 
Important Announcement: Please Read this thread for information on the signature guidelines, Thanks, Joe!!!! 

Maltese discussion forum home > Pertaining to: > Maltese Grooming > Wrapping - oil - bathing


Replying


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I agree with Christine, use a clarifying shampoo! I've used Coat Handler and Vellus, along with 'human' products like Herbel Essence Drama Clean and Tresemme deep cleansing. Use a clarifying then your 'regular' shampoo but I'd go easy on the whitening shampoos

which oil are you using? That can make a difference also. I use Neutrogena and don't have any problems getting it out with a good clarifying shampoo. Good luck at the show!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (Pristinemalt @ Sep 20 2009, 01:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831970


> QUOTE (Monica.cb @ Sep 20 2009, 04:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831967





> Hi everyone who wraps his malt.
> Two months ago I started to wrap my dog in oil again (before I did it with a conditioner... but the results weren´t great). Now I´ve got a big problem. I am not able to wash off oil completely from the coat. I´m using All System Professional whitening/brightening shampoo which should be the best for this (and two of my friends use it and it works for them... with the same oil I´m using). Today I ended with bathing my dog three times with this shampoo and two times with another (milder) shampoo. The coat si still oily... and we´re going to the show on Sunday. I really don´t know what to do... with what to bath...?
> I have started a new bottle of that shampoo... so I have just started thinking it´s a bad piece.
> I forgot to tell I´m using Pure Paws oil.
> ...


I typically using a clarifying shampoo ( ION clarifying shampoo at Sally's) to get everything off the coat than rinse off clarifying shampoo than shampoo again. This would make for a cleaner coat. I use coat handler but do rotate between different shampoos at every bath but always do a clarifying shampoo to make sure the oil is completely off for a show. Hope this helps
[/B][/QUOTE]


QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 20 2009, 01:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831976


> I agree with Christine, use a clarifying shampoo! I've used Coat Handler and Vellus, along with 'human' products like Herbel Essence Drama Clean and Tresemme deep cleansing. Use a clarifying then your 'regular' shampoo but I'd go easy on the whitening shampoos
> 
> which oil are you using? That can make a difference also. I use Neutrogena and don't have any problems getting it out with a good clarifying shampoo. Good luck at the show![/B]



I'm sure the products you ladies suggested work quite well, but this gal is in Czech Republic. :huh: Perhaps if she were to PM HEINI Mom Becky she (Becky) would be able to tell her where to obtain products equal to those you mentioned.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I second (or third) using clarifying shampoo. A friend of mine that shows Yorkies uses clarifying shampoo and lets it sit on for about 3 minutes before rinsing to get out all the oil.


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

> Hi everyone who wraps his malt.
> Two months ago I started to wrap my dog in oil again (before I did it with a conditioner... but the results weren´t great). Now I´ve got a big problem. I am not able to wash off oil completely from the coat. I´m using All System Professional whitening/brightening shampoo which should be the best for this (and two of my friends use it and it works for them... with the same oil I´m using). Today I ended with bathing my dog three times with this shampoo and two times with another (milder) shampoo. The coat si still oily... and we´re going to the show on Sunday. I really don´t know what to do... with what to bath...?
> I have started a new bottle of that shampoo... so I have just started thinking it´s a bad piece.
> I forgot to tell I´m using Pure Paws oil.
> ...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It sounds as if you are not diluting the oil enough making it diffcult to get out of the coat. A good clarifying shampoo
such as biogroom (not the whitener) should remove the oil in two shampoos and thorough rinses.


----------



## monica.cb (Jul 16, 2009)

Thank you all for your replies and advice.
As I said I´m using Pure Paws oil which I do not dilute, I spray it directly on the coat and yes, my dog is pretty oily in the end of the week (I spray again on the ends when I rewrap.).
I thought All systems whitening shampoo should be the best for getting rid of oil... so thank you for other advise, I´ll search internet to find something appropriate.
Someone mentioned that I´m from the Czech Rep. :biggrin: Anyway I order my shampoos from USA. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I use Crown Royale and All Systems for shampoos and Crown Royale and Pure Paws for conditioning.
My show dog has got silk coat but I need to wrap because he´s an active boy and love to run and play with my second dog. B)


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Monica.cb @ Sep 20 2009, 09:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832123


> Thank you all for your replies and advice.
> As I said I´m using Pure Paws oil which I do not dilute, I spray it directly on the coat and yes, my dog is pretty oily in the end of the week (I spray again on the ends when I rewrap.).
> I thought All systems whitening shampoo should be the best for getting rid of oil... so thank you for other advise, I´ll search internet to find something appropriate.
> Someone mentioned that I´m from the Czech Rep. :biggrin: Anyway I order my shampoos from USA. :biggrin: :biggrin:
> ...


I think you need to dilute that oil. I'm scared to try the Pure Paws, honestly. If you take him out of that oil, do it slowly, if you can and keep on top of the grooming. 

the directions I've found on it are a bit vague but i pretty much dilute everything. When I use the Neutrogena bath oil, I dilute 2-3 tablespoons in a gallon of water and pour over. I'm pretty sure you don't re-oil a dog, but I think they recommend bathing every 3-4 days in oil? I'm very wary of using oil at all, although I think I'm going to have to give it another whirl to keep the matting down on a very thin coat I'm dealing with right now.

How does the coat look after being in that much oil?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

A lot of clarifying shampoos contain lemon and/or vinegar. Try those if you can't find an appropriate shampoo.


----------



## monica.cb (Jul 16, 2009)

It´s simply oily  and in wraps.  
Yesterday I wrapped again in a conditioner but I´m afraid of breaking hair... because of wraps and re-wrapping every day (with oil I could re-wrap after 2 - 3 days).
Because I do not put a dog in oil during a bath... I spray it after drying, I didn´t dilute it. But if I did it, I couldn´t dilute it in water. Water shouldn´t be in plastic wraps. So I´m starting to find a product I can dilute with oil. I´m thinking of Cowboy Magic Bodyshine. (Original product by Pure Paws is too expensive I think.)


----------



## monica.cb (Jul 16, 2009)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Sep 21 2009, 07:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832180


> A lot of clarifying shampoos contain lemon and/or vinegar. Try those if you can't find an appropriate shampoo.[/B]


I used water with vinegar after conditioner when I bathed. It´s good for dandruffs that occurs when you put your dog in oil. 
I have to find out better clarifying shampoo. The problem is that the shampoo I have used should be great.


----------



## monica.cb (Jul 16, 2009)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 21 2009, 01:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832130


> QUOTE (Monica.cb @ Sep 20 2009, 09:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832123





> Thank you all for your replies and advice.
> As I said I´m using Pure Paws oil which I do not dilute, I spray it directly on the coat and yes, my dog is pretty oily in the end of the week (I spray again on the ends when I rewrap.).
> I thought All systems whitening shampoo should be the best for getting rid of oil... so thank you for other advise, I´ll search internet to find something appropriate.
> Someone mentioned that I´m from the Czech Rep. :biggrin: Anyway I order my shampoos from USA. :biggrin: :biggrin:
> ...


I think you need to dilute that oil. I'm scared to try the Pure Paws, honestly. If you take him out of that oil, do it slowly, if you can and keep on top of the grooming. 

the directions I've found on it are a bit vague but i pretty much dilute everything. When I use the Neutrogena bath oil, I dilute 2-3 tablespoons in a gallon of water and pour over. I'm pretty sure you don't re-oil a dog, but I think they recommend bathing every 3-4 days in oil? I'm very wary of using oil at all, although I think I'm going to have to give it another whirl to keep the matting down on a very thin coat I'm dealing with right now.

How does the coat look after being in that much oil?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Why wouldn´t you use Pure Paws? It is said here that it´s one of the top cosmetics for show dogs...
Except that they don´t put ingredients on their bottles. :mellow:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I once put baby oil all over my Marshmallow :brownbag: . Dawn dishwashing soap was the only thing that would remove it. It just took one wash.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Monica.cb @ Sep 21 2009, 04:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832184


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 21 2009, 01:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832130





> QUOTE (Monica.cb @ Sep 20 2009, 09:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832123





> Thank you all for your replies and advice.
> As I said I´m using Pure Paws oil which I do not dilute, I spray it directly on the coat and yes, my dog is pretty oily in the end of the week (I spray again on the ends when I rewrap.).
> I thought All systems whitening shampoo should be the best for getting rid of oil... so thank you for other advise, I´ll search internet to find something appropriate.
> Someone mentioned that I´m from the Czech Rep. :biggrin: Anyway I order my shampoos from USA. :biggrin: :biggrin:
> ...


I think you need to dilute that oil. I'm scared to try the Pure Paws, honestly. If you take him out of that oil, do it slowly, if you can and keep on top of the grooming. 

the directions I've found on it are a bit vague but i pretty much dilute everything. When I use the Neutrogena bath oil, I dilute 2-3 tablespoons in a gallon of water and pour over. I'm pretty sure you don't re-oil a dog, but I think they recommend bathing every 3-4 days in oil? I'm very wary of using oil at all, although I think I'm going to have to give it another whirl to keep the matting down on a very thin coat I'm dealing with right now.

How does the coat look after being in that much oil?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Why wouldn´t you use Pure Paws? It is said here that it´s one of the top cosmetics for show dogs...
Except that they don´t put ingredients on their bottles. :mellow:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I like Pure Paws shampoo products, just am wary of the oil. mostly because I can't find good directions how to use it (of course I only look in two places, so that's not saying much!) And I'm a wimp about trying new things like oil which I have heard soooooo many horror stories about (Oil in general, not specifically PP) I have a bottle of Pure Paws oil (actually 2), just never used it. Oil can ruin a coat fairly quickly (been there, done that) so I try to avoid it if I can help it. 

Do you get Plush Puppy products where you are? They make an oil that seems suited for what you need it for. Again, I have a bottle of this also and never used it!! I stick with Neutrogena or Summerwinds
http://www.showdogstore.com/summerwinds-pr...andgallons.aspx

I am definitely not any voice of experience, that is for sure. If the Pure Paws oil works for you, then definitely stick with it. this is a case where what works for one, doesn't work for them all. I will ask around for you though


http://www.showdogstore.com/plushpuppy-sea...l47oz140ml.aspx


----------



## monica.cb (Jul 16, 2009)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 21 2009, 12:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832266


> QUOTE (Monica.cb @ Sep 21 2009, 04:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832184





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 21 2009, 01:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832130





> QUOTE (Monica.cb @ Sep 20 2009, 09:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832123





> Thank you all for your replies and advice.
> As I said I´m using Pure Paws oil which I do not dilute, I spray it directly on the coat and yes, my dog is pretty oily in the end of the week (I spray again on the ends when I rewrap.).
> I thought All systems whitening shampoo should be the best for getting rid of oil... so thank you for other advise, I´ll search internet to find something appropriate.
> Someone mentioned that I´m from the Czech Rep. :biggrin: Anyway I order my shampoos from USA. :biggrin: :biggrin:
> ...


I think you need to dilute that oil. I'm scared to try the Pure Paws, honestly. If you take him out of that oil, do it slowly, if you can and keep on top of the grooming. 

the directions I've found on it are a bit vague but i pretty much dilute everything. When I use the Neutrogena bath oil, I dilute 2-3 tablespoons in a gallon of water and pour over. I'm pretty sure you don't re-oil a dog, but I think they recommend bathing every 3-4 days in oil? I'm very wary of using oil at all, although I think I'm going to have to give it another whirl to keep the matting down on a very thin coat I'm dealing with right now.

How does the coat look after being in that much oil?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Why wouldn´t you use Pure Paws? It is said here that it´s one of the top cosmetics for show dogs...
Except that they don´t put ingredients on their bottles. :mellow:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I like Pure Paws shampoo products, just am wary of the oil. mostly because I can't find good directions how to use it (of course I only look in two places, so that's not saying much!) And I'm a wimp about trying new things like oil which I have heard soooooo many horror stories about (Oil in general, not specifically PP) I have a bottle of Pure Paws oil (actually 2), just never used it. Oil can ruin a coat fairly quickly (been there, done that) so I try to avoid it if I can help it. 

Do you get Plush Puppy products where you are? They make an oil that seems suited for what you need it for. Again, I have a bottle of this also and never used it!! I stick with Neutrogena or Summerwinds
http://www.showdogstore.com/summerwinds-pr...andgallons.aspx

I am definitely not any voice of experience, that is for sure. If the Pure Paws oil works for you, then definitely stick with it. this is a case where what works for one, doesn't work for them all. I will ask around for you though


http://www.showdogstore.com/plushpuppy-sea...l47oz140ml.aspx
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you. As I said I order shampoos etc in USA or Great Britain so I can reach Plush Puppy, Summerwinds or others. Plush Puppy oil seems to me pretty expensive as I saw it´s a small bottle.
I would be afraid of using bath oil by Neutrogena. Aren´t you afraid of colouring coat in yellow by using it? :huh:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Monica.cb @ Sep 21 2009, 12:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832377


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 21 2009, 12:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832266





> QUOTE (Monica.cb @ Sep 21 2009, 04:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832184





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 21 2009, 01:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832130





> QUOTE (Monica.cb @ Sep 20 2009, 09:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832123





> Thank you all for your replies and advice.
> As I said I´m using Pure Paws oil which I do not dilute, I spray it directly on the coat and yes, my dog is pretty oily in the end of the week (I spray again on the ends when I rewrap.).
> I thought All systems whitening shampoo should be the best for getting rid of oil... so thank you for other advise, I´ll search internet to find something appropriate.
> Someone mentioned that I´m from the Czech Rep. :biggrin: Anyway I order my shampoos from USA. :biggrin: :biggrin:
> ...


I think you need to dilute that oil. I'm scared to try the Pure Paws, honestly. If you take him out of that oil, do it slowly, if you can and keep on top of the grooming. 

the directions I've found on it are a bit vague but i pretty much dilute everything. When I use the Neutrogena bath oil, I dilute 2-3 tablespoons in a gallon of water and pour over. I'm pretty sure you don't re-oil a dog, but I think they recommend bathing every 3-4 days in oil? I'm very wary of using oil at all, although I think I'm going to have to give it another whirl to keep the matting down on a very thin coat I'm dealing with right now.

How does the coat look after being in that much oil?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Why wouldn´t you use Pure Paws? It is said here that it´s one of the top cosmetics for show dogs...
Except that they don´t put ingredients on their bottles. :mellow:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I like Pure Paws shampoo products, just am wary of the oil. mostly because I can't find good directions how to use it (of course I only look in two places, so that's not saying much!) And I'm a wimp about trying new things like oil which I have heard soooooo many horror stories about (Oil in general, not specifically PP) I have a bottle of Pure Paws oil (actually 2), just never used it. Oil can ruin a coat fairly quickly (been there, done that) so I try to avoid it if I can help it. 

Do you get Plush Puppy products where you are? They make an oil that seems suited for what you need it for. Again, I have a bottle of this also and never used it!! I stick with Neutrogena or Summerwinds
http://www.showdogstore.com/summerwinds-pr...andgallons.aspx

I am definitely not any voice of experience, that is for sure. If the Pure Paws oil works for you, then definitely stick with it. this is a case where what works for one, doesn't work for them all. I will ask around for you though


http://www.showdogstore.com/plushpuppy-sea...l47oz140ml.aspx
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you. As I said I order shampoos etc in USA or Great Britain so I can reach Plush Puppy, Summerwinds or others. Plush Puppy oil seems to me pretty expensive as I saw it´s a small bottle.
I would be afraid of using bath oil by Neutrogena. Aren´t you afraid of colouring coat in yellow by using it? :huh:
[/B][/QUOTE]


I havent' used it enough to be able to say either way if it turns the coat yellow, honestly. It's funny - I'm scared to use what you use - and you're scared to use what I use, LOL! I'm trying to go with the 'less is more' philosophy with my thin fragile coat but it's proving difficult!


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

http://www.purepaws.net/maltese.htm
The link above shows in the videos how to use the pure paws products on a Maltese. Especially the oil is in there as well.I tried the pure paws products as well. The restructuring shampoo the silk cream conditioner and others. I believe some of there products are good but you have to see what works for your dog. I use the Neutragena oil and since it is diluted so much the chance of discoloring the coat is not something to worry about. JJ"s coat is just as white! Applying the oil the way you are doing may possibly discolor a a coat. I am really not an expert either but I have had JJ in oil for several months with no problems. The only reason I have done so is because his last handler had him in oil and it worked for his coat for showing. I have taken him out of oil several times without a matting issues. I find his coat is easier to wrap in small amounts of oil as a final rinse. This a picture of JJ from a show from 2 weeks ago. The picture is not touched up that is the way he looks. I hope this helps.


----------



## monica.cb (Jul 16, 2009)

QUOTE (chiarasdad @ Sep 21 2009, 05:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832436


> http://www.purepaws.net/maltese.htm
> The link above shows in the videos how to use the pure paws products on a Maltese. Especially the oil is in there as well.I tried the pure paws products as well. The restructuring shampoo the silk cream conditioner and others. I believe some of there products are good but you have to see what works for your dog. I use the Neutragena oil and since it is diluted so much the chance of discoloring the coat is not something to worry about. JJ"s coat is just as white! Applying the oil the way you are doing may possibly discolor a a coat. I am really not an expert either but I have had JJ in oil for several months with no problems. The only reason I have done so is because his last handler had him in oil and it worked for his coat for showing. I have taken him out of oil several times without a matting issues. I find his coat is easier to wrap in small amounts of oil as a final rinse. This a picture of JJ from a show from 2 weeks ago. The picture is not touched up that is the way he looks. I hope this helps.
> 
> 
> ...


Your dog is beautiful. :biggrin: 
I do not put a dog in oil as Pure Paws people recommend (I know the videos) because than we have problems with dandruffls. Maybe I could try just a little of oil in coat. I was so scared of breaking hair that I maybe put too much. :huh:


----------

